# Need Sellers for our BCA AUCTION!



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

We need more sellers for our BCA AUCTION, we have about the max 100 buyers so just need a bit more sellers. This is going to be a great event to come visit with others from bca and sell some stuff you have around or sell livestock etc.

Everyone is welcome, but you have to register first.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bc-a...expo-auction-oct-22-2011-info-register-17303/

*Buyers registration is closed*

thanks all!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Could you please update the buyers list, I just wonder I am in the list or not?

Thanks
Arash


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

buyer list has been updated now, thanks


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Not sure if I can fit everything into my SUV - not including the tanks and sumps :lol:

Will give this more thought - hate the thought of lugging back stuff not sold


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

hehe, it's a no reserve auction so i'm sure you wont be going home with anything  just depends if you want to let it go below a specific price


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Gordon, do you want some help in return of driving me there and back 
I want to go, but I still don't have BC driving license (have to go to the test...) and from my new home it will be hard. I guess I can always find 5 items to sell just because sellers are needed. Let me know if you decide to go and want my help


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> hehe, it's a no reserve auction so i'm sure you wont be going home with anything  just depends if you want to let it go below a specific price


Oookay, that sound like house cleaning time :lol: Let me sleep on it for a week or so. I would say most likely at this time.



InfraredDream said:


> Gordon, do you want some help in return of driving me there and back


I can give you a ride for sure if I am heading out. In fact, added incentive to go. I am JK regarding the stuff. Most of them are little things from my stashes.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Sounds good, thanks a lot, Gordon. I need to confirm with my husband that he is OK with me missing that day and I will list myself as a seller. I don't have a lot to sell, but will figure out 5 items just to help the event


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

InfraredDream said:


> I don't have a lot to sell, but will figure out 5 items just to help the event


You can always sell some for me :lol:


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

change me over from a buyer to a seller please


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

just bumping this up


----------



## cypho (Apr 24, 2010)

*seller*

just enquiring, i asked to be a seller, are we going to be issued a seller number?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

cypho said:


> just enquiring, i asked to be a seller, are we going to be issued a seller number?


Looks like you just got missed in the frantic problems we've had on BCA in the last while Barry. I'm sure Shawn will see your post soon, right Shawn?


----------

